# Doggie dress up



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Tucker's new Nizmo collar...





































Ecko's Halloween costume


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Chili's rain gear



















Thanks for looking.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Lmao! Lovin the shoes on the chi


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Those shoe are a riot!!! love ecko's costume too


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww they are all so cute, we need to have a halloween contest this month for all the dressed up dogs  *hint hint* , love the chi's shoes lol.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She really wouldn't pee without them. LOL! She's such a girly dog. 

A costume contest would be awesome. I love seeing dogs in costume.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Costume contest will open up this week no worries guys


----------

